# My hedgie is always pooping on me. HELP!



## jillgonz (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm a new hedgehog owner and have been dealing with a pooping hedgehog. Everytime we take Yoda out for bonding, he poops on us! I don't mean once, I mean he pooped on me 4 times. I am trying to litter train him. A couple of times when I caught him, I put him in his litter box to teach him to go there. I'm assuming that's the mistake I made? How do I reverse the behavior? 

As a side note, before I picked him up, I noticed he was hanging out in an area he goes to potty all the time. Maybe I picked him up during an urge? I also handfed him a mealworm to see if he would eat it (I had just bought them), and he pooped shortly after. Is that a trigger for pooping?

He's 10 weeks old. The first three poops happened within 20 minutes of me picking him up. The fourth poop post mealie was about 45 minutes later (I had put him down to do something in between).

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello there! It is very normal to have a poop machine of a hedgehog - especially since he is still a baby  They do not have control over their bladder and stomachs yet and so they will poop anywhere, anytime. You could try letting him poop first before cuddling to him so as to prevent any poop on you (or give him a foot bath - that will make them go).

Also, most hedgehogs poop on their owners due to stress especially if he/she is still new to you and has not really gotten a hold of your scent yet.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

As nuttylover said, babies poop. A lot. More than you think can fit inside that tiny body. Doesn't matter the species, babies poop.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Poop is just part of life with hedgehogs. You learn to deal with it and be thankful that they have given you a gift. It is one of the few they can provide, and its an opportunity to see how they are doing health wise. Nice normal stool is always pleasant to see.

Now if you don't want it on you, use a nice big piece of fleece to cover your lap and keep a few tissues nearby to pick it up when it happens.


----------



## jillgonz (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. I thought it was a behavioral issue, but its more just a part of life type of thing. Good to know!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok, there is a fine line with this. Right now at this age it's just a baby thing, they do it. 
Your reaction to it can turn it into a behavior thing. Sitting him down right after he poops, he will learn that's an acceptable way to politely ask to be put down. Only problem is, it may not be what we consider polite and he shouldn't get to dictate when he gets set down


----------



## Ghostie (Dec 8, 2015)

When my hedgie was a baby (around 2-3 months) she would always poop/pee even when I set her down on a paper towel before cuddle time and let her do her business. What I found helped was we established a routine. Every afternoon I give her a foot bath, but before the foot bath I set her down on a paper towel and she learned this is where she should pee and poop. Then she gets out the remaining poop in the bath. This way, post-bath, she knows not to poop and I didn't need to go through litter training or anything. She now knows the routine and when she should go potty.


----------

